# Historique de skype ?



## Ircan (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Où sont stockés les fichier d'historiques de conversations de skype 2.8 ? J'ai vainement cherché, mais rien trouvé.
Je souhaite réinstaller mon macbook et garder mes conversations skype.
Merci


----------



## richard-deux (10 Juin 2011)

Ircan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Où sont stockés les fichier d'historiques de conversations de skype 2.8 ? J'ai vainement cherché, mais rien trouvé.
> Je souhaite réinstaller mon macbook et garder mes conversations skype.
> Merci



Bonjour,

Maison -> Bibliothèque -> Application Support -> Skype -> "ton pseudo Skype" -> IMHistory.

Si tu veux conserver les messages et autres discussions, garde le dossier Skype.


----------

